# Black Sabbath



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have tix for Black Sabbath at the Molson Amphitheatre for August 29.

I have always wanted to see Ozzy in concert. Tony Iommi is still a great guitar player and Geezer! OMG this show is going to be great! \m/

This tour is called "The End" but is it really? They just want to top up the retirement funds.

I can hardly wait!

I really like this venue.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have to figure this one is it other than maybe a one off here and there. Tony has his health issues, Geezer is really not interested other than the cash and Ozzy can barely sing any more.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Do yourself a favour & get there early, Rival Sons are opening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> Do yourself a favour & get there early, Rival Sons are opening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I already checked out the opening act for Ozzy. We got there at 4 for Def Leppard! We were plenty early. Tesla didn't start until 7!

I actually underrated Tesla's guitar player, Frank Hannon. What a guitar player. I underrated Tesla period. They were better than REO Speedwagon!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Frank Hannon is great. The Reel-to-Reel albums from 9 yrs. ago are pretty cool (Tesla covering a bunch of tunes that inspired them as young musicians).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw them in the later years. Wish I didn't. 

I believe the Ramones opened.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have to figure this one is it other than maybe a one off here and there. Tony has his health issues, Geezer is really not interested other than the cash and Ozzy can barely sing any more.


I was amazed Ozzy can still remember the words to all the songs. You see him interviewed and a lot of the time it looks like he struggles to form a simple sentence.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So let me ask you Black Sabbath aficionados, this version or the original? The singer in the band wants to do Gus Blacks version because it will showcase his vocals!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, HELL no. No. I repeat, Lola, no.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

keto said:


> Oh, HELL no. No. I repeat, Lola, no.


I agree but as I told Laristotle I can't always have things my own way! 

I will give it my best but I will be playing with my tail between my legs!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm with keto. Original. Or close enough to it.
Gus sounds too depressing. Almost suicidal.

Then again, if anything .. jazz?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I'm with keto. Original. Or close enough to it.
> Gus sounds too depressing. Almost suicidal.
> 
> Then again, if anything .. jazz?


This is too out there for me! Ozzy and jazz? Like oil and water! LMAO!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Larry and Keto just jumped this right away! Apparently great minds think alike! I have to be fair to the singer! He wants to try this and when he hears how lousy it sounds maybe he will change his mind but I have to give him a chance!

Because we put a bluesy spin on the Immigrant song which BTW does sound cool is what got him started on doing this


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just listened to Ozzy in a recent concert in LA and he really doesn't sound all that bad. Not like he used to! That's for sure.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tonight is the night! Ozzify! Anyone else going besides me?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Excited!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

At the concert and oh my it's EFFING amazing! Ozzy is so on top of his game! Toni is just freaking me out he's so amazing! Lovin every minute! Sorry about exclamation points but I think they're warranted! OMG!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The instrumentation on the Gus cover is quite good. The vocal line doesn't lend itself to a version like that. 

Kinda reminds me of Zakk doing Come Together. I think Zakk does a great job here. IMO of course.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tommy Clufeto was Ozzy's drummer! Just insane!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> At the concert and oh my it's EFFING amazing! Ozzy is so on top of his game! Toni is just freaking me out he's so amazing! Lovin every minute! Sorry about exclamation points but I think they're warranted! OMG!


Iommi was incredible as usual as was the rest of the band....Ozzy was Ozzy  

Too bad they stopped at 10:30...had 30 minutes left before curfew


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ozzy was amazing! He was off key a few times but did he forget any words to any songs? Nada! He was hysterical with his stage antics ! I missed Sweet leaf! Where we were sitting I was surrounded by guys all over 6'2" including my son! It was probably 10 degrees different. I started to feel faint and then I had a panic attack! When I tried to breathe my throat started to constrict ! I had to go lay down on a bench! 911 was in my mind! My son went got me a cold ginger ale ! I started to feel better almost immediately! We went back to our seats but this time my son put me in front of these mountainous guys so I was getting air! Then we walked to Union station to catch the Go train which was delayed by a half hour! The walk was 9.2 k. Should of got an Uber!


Just call this " the adventures of concert going with your hostess Lola! Lol


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

L


Lola said:


> Ozzy was amazing! He was off key a few times but did he forget any words to any songs? Nada! He was hysterical with his stage antics ! I missed Sweet leaf! Where we were sitting I was surrounded by guys all over 6'2" including my son! It was probably 10 degrees different. I started to feel faint and then I had a panic attack! When I tried to breathe my throat started to constrict ! I had to go lay down on a bench! 911 was in my mind! My son went got me a cold ginger ale ! I started to feel better almost immediately! We went back to our seats but this time my son put me in front of these mountainous guys so I was getting air! Then we walked to Union station to catch the Go train which was delayed by a half hour! The walk was 9.2 k. Should of got an Uber!
> 
> 
> Just call this " the adventures of concert going with your hostess Lola! Lol


Lola...you should have grabbed the 509 Streetcar to Union. Thats a long hike.

I've seen Ozzy several times both solo and with Sabbath and he's always had a few pitch issues. Great stage persona though and really knows how to work a crowd. 

My best Sabbath memory was early 90s at Massey Hall with Dio on vocals. My ears were ringing for 3 days.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scottone said:


> L
> 
> 
> Lola...you should have grabbed the 509 Streetcar to Union. Thats a long hike.
> ...


Yes Ozzy was stellar last night! I will always love him no matter what!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> Yes Ozzy was stellar last night! I will always love him no matter what!


Even though Sabbath is done, hopefully Ozzy will do another solo tour. Would like to see him do a tour with Jake E. Lee on guitar, but don't think that will ever happen


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You know really blew my mind? The new drummer Black Sabbath has, Tommy Clufetos. What a machine. His 15 minute drum solo blew my mind! He's my new favorite drummer. He is actually a session musician but has played with some major players in the music industry!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Take a look at Black Sabbath's drummer Tommy Clufetos!

My dear Ozzy, I love him so much and I always will!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

You can also catch the train at Exhibition Place.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> You can also catch the train at Exhibition Place.



I know but to get there is 1/2 hour walk so we thought that Union Station looked closer. We were SO wrong. It was a nice walk and I got to spend some quality 1 on 1 time with my son.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> You know really blew my mind? The new drummer Black Sabbath has, Tommy Clufetos. What a machine. His 15 minute drum solo blew my mind! He's my new favorite drummer. He is actually a session musician but has played with some major players in the music industry!


He's amazing....wasn't really missing Bill Ward


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya Tommy Clufetos has played with Alice Cooper, ZZ top, Ted Nugent and Rob Zombie just to name a few! He is absolutely a groove master in hyper adrenaline mode!


----------

